# how to get quality traffic to my t-shirt store



## TSHIRTHUB (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Conversion ratios? How many hits/sale?*

What have been the best ways to generate quality traffic? How about Google AdWords? What are the best ways to get some good traffic on your site - with so many funny t-shirt sites out there and programming whizzes, how can I get the attention of this market?? 

Mike


----------



## smeshy123 (Jun 12, 2005)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=304


----------



## bluefishtees (Aug 21, 2005)

Froogle. When we started it took us a month to get a sale. We then uploaded our product feed to Froogle.com and now were selling shirts like crazy. Froogle is free, but if you dont have a database of your products it can take some time and effort to get one uploaded. Spreadshirt, a tshirt fullfillment service offers a product feed for premium shop owners.

Other than that, take the time to post your url everywhere. t-shirtcountdown.com, tshirt forums, blogs, hand out flyers, stickers, wear your own shirts, etc. Its a lot of effort, but it pays off. My back pocket is always full of little flyers and stickers and I leave them everywhere I go.


----------



## philfungdotcom (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## uglysticktees (Jun 20, 2008)

you really seem to know what you're doing and i think your site is great. what sorts of sites would you recommend for getting a new store with some great t-shirt designs out there?


----------



## gabi (Feb 22, 2008)

BlueFish, can you please elaborate on how exactly did you get listed with Froogle?
Thank you !


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

gabi said:


> BlueFish, can you please elaborate on how exactly did you get listed with Froogle?
> Thank you !


This thread is pretty old and BlueFish hasn't been around for awhile – but here's a link so you can check it out (it's not called Froogle anymore): Google Product Search


----------

